# Worst Heavyweight boxing champ of all time



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

so.....who is it?


----------



## topolo (Jan 4, 2006)

The current one. The 7 foot tall Russian.


----------



## Ross051288 (Jan 7, 2006)

why is Tyson in that?

boxing is shit anyway


----------



## GFR (Jan 7, 2006)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> why is Tyson in that?
> 
> boxing is shit anyway


----------



## Ross051288 (Jan 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


he looks a bit like you.

ken wot i mean ya bas?


----------



## GFR (Jan 7, 2006)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> he looks a bit like you.
> 
> ken wot i mean ya bas?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2006)

George foreman


----------



## GFR (Jan 7, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> George foreman


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 7, 2006)

I voted Berbick cuz the dude did have skills 'till he allowed the high life to destroy his shot at the top.  He turned into a fat assed blubber bellied bum ... what a waste


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 7, 2006)

They all suck and would get KO'd 0:13 seconds in the first round by any self respecting MMA fighter in PRIDE... so I guess ALL of them.


----------



## GFR (Jan 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> They all suck and would get KO'd 0:13 seconds in the first round by any self respecting MMA fighter in PRIDE... so I guess ALL of them.


      
Those bitches all get KO'd on 1-3 rounds by shit boxers..


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Those bitches all get KO'd on 1-3 rounds by shit boxers..




Untrue Story.


----------



## GFR (Jan 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Untrue Story.


When I don't post I watch every boxing fight on TV and I have all the channels...trust me, I have watched many MMA fighters try to box and every time so far they get KO'd in the first half of the fight.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> When I don't post I watch every boxing fight on TV and I have all the channels...trust me, I have watched many MMA fighters try to box and every time so far they get KO'd in the first half of the fight.



 


Too bad none of them can fight in Pride K1, or UFC...


----------



## GFR (Jan 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Too bad none of them can fight in Pride K1, or UFC...


All did and all were *owned!*


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> All did and all were *owned!*




That's why a Russian sambo wrestler/grappler is the best fighter in the world...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 8, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> That's why a Russian sambo wrestler/grappler is the best fighter in the world...


 
True Story!


----------



## Gadsta (Jan 9, 2006)

The worst heavyweight champ ever has to be Primo Carnera!!!!! the ambling alp.


----------



## carlito cool (Jan 15, 2006)

Must i even say


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2006)

Without a doubt, that would be Leon Spinks.


----------



## aceshigh (Jan 20, 2006)

johnny ruiz
george foreman nah just kidding
frank bruno
but the worst of them all was 
buster douglas


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmmm, although I said Leon Spinks (do you guys even remember him?), in my book Buster Douglas is a close second


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 18, 2006)

Ya left out Foreman


----------



## GFR (Apr 18, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Ya left out Ali


 Shit I forgot about that bum


----------



## topolo (Apr 18, 2006)

missile away


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Shit I forgot about that bum



Lol ... been a Foreman fan since I was a kid and I'm 46.  He is even great _ring-side_ as an _announcer_.  His perspective is always right fugin on the money ...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 18, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hmmm, although I said Leon Spinks (do you guys even remember him?), in my book Buster Douglas is a close second


I do, but I forget which one it was.....their were 2 brothers, one had a huge gap on his front teeth.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 19, 2006)

Buster Douglas hands down.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 19, 2006)

wtf is going on here oh yeah chris byrd ,,,bruce seldon micheal bent and johnny ruize and tommy morrison were all better champs that mike tyson FUCK RIGHT OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

